# GREEN GLASS RADAMS



## A Blakeman (Jan 21, 2020)

Hopefully I can upload the accompanying images....
Next Sunday 2 February BBR Auctions will include in their spectacular Sunday auction (*LIVE* online with easyliveauction.com - find BBR Auctions, pre-register - listen in LIVE, bid LIVE, or book a FREE telephone line to bid) what is believed to be the worlds *ONLY* recorded *green glass Radams Microbe Killer*.
After all these decades we clearly haven't seen it all yet - keeps it all so exciting?


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 21, 2020)

Alan,

What a beauty!  Here in Texas we see the jugs pretty often (I even got one of the English jugs here) due to Radam starting out in Austin, but never seen a green bottle for sure!


----------



## A Blakeman (Jan 22, 2020)

Apparently the first green glass example recorded. I asked around the US collectors too. There's a collector in the UK who has a collection of the pottery jugs - amazing how many variations there are.


----------

